

Skateboard Lets You Ride Down Stairs With Ease - mattjaynes
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1670161/watch-this-skateboard-lets-you-ride-down-stairs-with-unbelievable-ease#1

======
dreadsword
As a FC commenter pointed out, the clearance is so low there's not many
stairways that the current iteration could tackle.

Also: that video. Come on.

